# General > Sport >  Calling Sports Coaches

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Calling Sports Coaches*

[IMG][/IMG]
If you or someone you know is a coach in your local area, please could I ask you to take a few minutes to complete a coaching survey via the link below or pass it onto coaches and clubs that you work with.    The study is being conducted by a UHI senior student as although much research has been undertaken into how best to coach athletes, very little has been undertaken into how providing an optimal coaching environment impacts upon the coach.   [Read Full Article]

----------

